# Envoy watch



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

One more from the vintage boot sale box! Interested in age, maker and quality please?

https://goo.gl/photos/KvXYV1jPpejBsnjs7

TIA

PS Recent posts are short not only due to ongoing health problems but a hospital acquired infection as well!!


----------

